# Several problems with Windows 8



## Chemare00 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi, I'm Joe and I'm new here but I have some several issues with Windows 8.

It doesn't let me do ABSOLUTELY ANYTHING. I can't download anything, I can't change anything, I can't open certain things in my folders/archives/programs, not even photoshop CS6!
I've tried anything already, all the steps and suggestions I've found but nothing works.
Some sites say that you need to change the option in "Control Panel > Internet Options > Security" but when I get in that window I get no options, the level bar does not say anything but the tags where the information must be shown.
In the level bar there are these explanations for each level but they show nothing 'level name' and 'level description' is what ir says when it actually must show the level name and the level description!
And with every button I click it shows me a yellow window that says that the internet privacy does not let me open/change that program/option.

I tried to reboot from the Acer starting screen but it sends me to a windows 8 screen saying "attempting to repair" and nothing really happens. *I really really really need help.* May be you will think that I may be crazy but it seems that my laptop isn't working by itself now, like if Windows 8 works by his own, it's not possible by any way to change my OS.

I'm a graphic designer and have a lot of programs and archives that I really need. I bought my laptop with the W7 already installed It never came with a installation cd or anything else and unfortunately I missed to create a backup copy.
(actually I already stored all the programs and archives that I need externally but it still does not let me do anything about this OS this seems to think by its own!)


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Since nothing is working now, how about trying to reinstall Windows 8 again.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

use this to add take ownership into the right click selections for win8

http://www.intowindows.com/take-ownership-of-files-and-folders-in-windows-8/


----------



## Chemare00 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks Dai that actually may help in some way but, the only bad thing is that it doesn't let me download the owner software :/ but I'll try by some other ways to get it, jmwills I already tried to reinstall the Windows 8 but nothing works, any of the selections, the only option left that I have is an system actualization.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Wait a minute....a clean install does the exact same thing? What is "system actualization."?


----------



## Chemare00 (Oct 4, 2012)

Sorry, my fault, it is "Windows updates" and yes, I can't re-install Windows 8, it gives me the option but it doesn't even let me to.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

You would need to download the .iso image, burn to a disc, and install from that disc. I presume you just downloaded and installed over the top of your WIN& installation?


----------



## Chemare00 (Oct 4, 2012)

Exaclty I just did that but now I can't even burn a disc, this this is really annoying, isn't there some way to fix my Internet Options so I can finally make my way into all this?


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

What level of Access does the OS show your account to be? Admin, Regular or Limited User?


----------



## Chemare00 (Oct 4, 2012)

I've investigated a little more about this and I think the real problem is with my Internet Options in my Control Panel.

Some sites say that you must change your zones and sites in the Security level of this option. But the problem is: when I enter into "ControlPanel > InternetOptions > Security label" this is what appears:

**A blank square to select zones or change security options.
**"Zone name [Blank]" and a button that says sites but does nothing when clicked.
**Security Level for this zone and the bar with "Level name, level description".
**"Enable protection mode (Requires to restar Internet Explorer)".
**Personalized button and predetermined button (but both of them does nothing).
**Restore all the zones to a predetermied level button that shows me the yellow window saying that my internet options...
And at the end...
**"The admin of the system controlls some of the  configurations".

Try to compare with the window shown in your computer, every single word written above is just as I see them, no changes, no modifications (sorry but my system is in spanish so I had to translate all those).

...So I guess my real problem is something with my Internet Options window that I can't change absolutely anything.


----------



## Chemare00 (Oct 4, 2012)

I remark... All the written above between quotes is the real word shown.
In the levels bar the words: "Level name" and "Level description" are shown always, even when I move the bar, it does not change.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Again, what level of access does your Account have?


----------



## Chemare00 (Oct 4, 2012)

Not marked, not specified, when I try to change my account level access it sends me to my profile in the windows website.
But the menu does not specify it, there's only another account (that does nothing but just be there) named by "ASP.NET Machine Account" but I can't even get in that account (shows me the yellow window again).


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Right click the Account in the applet and select properties or go to users and groups in Admin Toosl>Computer management and see if your account is in the Admin Group


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

check this

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...at-is-it/7ff6fecf-db34-4394-b49c-c85092014b47


----------



## Chemare00 (Oct 4, 2012)

Already checked that, and yes I am the admin, and Dai I checked that site and at least I could erase the ASP.NET account but still can't do nothing else (It says that the ASPNET is used to check Microsoft Internet Information and services, the last thing that I need is my own computer cheking what am I doing because this seems to know what I'm about to do next every time).


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

You do not want to delete that account. IIS is a local service, NOT the internet.

Again, I'd reinstall the OS with a clean install.


----------



## Chemare00 (Oct 4, 2012)

I can't when I downloaded the Windows 8 it came as an .ISO type in a rar archive, I still have it where I saved it but it shows me the yellow window (asking me for a change in my Internet Options) when I double click to open.

I can't reinstall it not even from the menu!


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

You need a friend with a working computer. Where did you get an ISO image compressed to rar? Certainly not from Microsoft.


----------



## Chemare00 (Oct 4, 2012)

Actually yes, I got it from here: (Microsoft Windows) windows.microsoft.com/es-ES/windows-8/release-preview from the download tab.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

I have never seen an iso image from Microsoft compressed into RAR format, NEVER.


----------



## Chemare00 (Oct 4, 2012)

Just try to download it from the site I told you, you don't have to let it finish the download, just to be sure that you get the same ISO image RAR compressed (Notice that I'm from Mexico so it automatically sends me to the spanish version when I've always used the English version for living in the border to the U.S.).


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

the actual admin account is disabled by default for security reasons by ms

the admin account the user creates is not the main admin account

to use it you need to enable it in admin tools/computer management

then click on the listed admin and change it to enabled


----------



## Chemare00 (Oct 4, 2012)

You'll say that I'm such a persistent person or that I may be wrong but... it doesn't let me get into those options.
Tried to but it shows me THE SAME YELLOW WINDOW. I can't get into the Computer Management option.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

i am using the rtm version i cannot see them disabling it in the preview

when you boot from the dvd,on the install screen does it give the repair option like in vista and win7

if it does try running the repair

you could also try

sfc /scannow to check the windows files


----------



## Chemare00 (Oct 4, 2012)

Sorry dai I'm not that familiarized...
What does "rtm" and "sfc" mean?

And yes it have 3 options to reboot (or to repair too) but only one of those works and then asks me to connect some kind of device maybe an external HDD (unfortunately I don't have one by now)


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

rtm=release to manufacturing the final version which goes on sale at the end of the month

sfc=system file checker

you can run it from either the run box or the from the command prompt box

by entering

sfc /scannow

then pressing enter


----------

